# 2nd Ipod same computer



## MacAttack (Oct 25, 2003)

I just bought another iPOD and plan to give one to my dad

One question, can I sync two ipods using the same computer? or does iTunes only allow me to sync one?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

You can't auto-sync it, but you can still manually transfer all the MP3s you want to it in iTunes.. be sure to turn auto-sync off before you connect the second iPod..


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Generally when you connect an iPod for the first time you are given an opportunity to name it. Just give it a different name; the Mac knows which one is which.


----------

